# Precious metals? Medical devices? Mortuary trade?



## bermudanibiru999 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey folks. I came across this site here:

http://recyclebiz.com/

Does anybody know any precious metals insiders secrets about the mortuary trade or medical equipment? Before i dish out any money, I figure this might be a good place to ask first.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 9, 2007)

Before the Gold Refining Forum came about, I made a lot of posts on the recyclebiz.com forum, under the name, Chris Owen. At that time, it was about the only game in town. A problem was that the owner, Scott Andrews, doesn't believe in amateurs doing their own refining. Several of us made a lot of refining posts, but Scott never liked it. I don't know if the info he sells reflects this attitude. I never bought his materials so, I'm not in a position to judge their content or their value. Scott always treated me well on the forum. One thing I don't like about the forum is that Scott doesn't allow PM's?? Here's the forum link:

http://www.recyclebiz.com/discuss/

When you first go on the forum, you see only 2 categories, with a total of 126 posts. If you register (I assume it's still ***free) and log on, there is a 3rd category, "Scrap Materials", visible, with 1442 posts. It is this 3rd category that contains most of the meat of the forum but, you can't see it unless you register. I haven't been there for awhile, but I seem to remember quite a bit of discussion about the value of Scott's materials. I would suggest you read all of these pertinent posts, to help you make a decision. As in anything of this nature, some people loved his stuff and others had criticisms.

At the bottom of the recyclebiz.com main page, there are links that give tons of excellent free data and information, mainly about various types of scrap. I don't think you have to be registered to view this information

About the only other common member on our forum, that I know of, is hyderconsulting (Chris Hyder). He's very knowledgeable. I don't know if he has bought Scott's materials. Maybe he'll chime in here and give his opinion. He probably knows a lot more about it than I do.

**Note:* I just now read this on the recyclebiz site:

"As you're probably aware the discussion forum is now available to you to view, but if you want to ask questions or post comments to it you must either be a registered member by virtue of being 'grandfathered' in or be a paid owner of my manuals, or at the very least, one of the chapters I sell individually."

I don't know exactly what this means. I think you can still register free and view the posts but, if you want to participate, you have to buy something. I may be wrong about this. I logged out, clicked on Register, and the normal registration form came up.


----------



## bermudanibiru999 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you goldsilverpro. Sorry for the late response, but thank you anyway. I wish all the best in life to all of you members


----------

